# Bent Grass



## GarpDIY (8 mo ago)

Hi There,
forum newbie here 
In your experience what's the best fertilizer for Bent Grass ?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I know nothing about bent grass. In general turfgrass needs nitrogen during its growing season. It may need phosphorus and potassium too. If you don't have a soil test saying whether you need those, you could use a general fertilizer with a NPK ratio of 4-1-2, 4 parts nitrogen to 1 part phosphorus and 2 parts potassium. If the soil test says phosphorus and potassium are sufficient then all you need is nitrogen. Here are some general cool season guidelines:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1595


----------



## GarpDIY (8 mo ago)

thanks for your help


----------

